# 750-881 LED MS NS I/O und USR blinken rot



## jan100 (14 Mai 2016)

Ich arbeite schon längere Zeit an einem Programm für die Steuerung. Jetzt habe ich immer öffter das Problem, dass ich das Programm einspielen kann, aber beim Start der Steuerung alle LED´s rot blinken. Worin kann die Ursache liegen? Ich habe es mit einer baugleichen Steuerung versucht, gleiches Ergebnis. Beim Laden des Projektes kommt die Mitteilung, dass sich Bibliotheken geändert haben, wie kann man rausfinden welche sich geändert haben?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## KLM (15 Mai 2016)

Dein Programm lässt die Firmware des Controllers abstürzen, d.h. Du hast einen Fehler programmiert, der eine Art Blue Screen erzeugt. Das hat mit den Bibliotheken sicherlich nichts zu tun. Zur Behebung wäre es nützlich zu wissen, was Du zuletzt verändert hast. Sonst hilft Dir nur den Fehler einzugrenzen, z.B. durch Ausklammern einzelner Bestandteile mit "vom übersetzen ausschließen". Ist der Fehler auf einen Teil eingegrent könnte ein Schrit-für-Schritt Debugging folgen.
Arbeitest Du mit Pointern oder Arrays?


----------



## jan100 (15 Mai 2016)

Ich arbeite mit Arrays. Die Steuerung läuft jetzt mal wieder ich habe die LIBs für Ethernet aktualisiert. Das Problem ist, dass der Fehler nur spontan auftritt und nach einer Bereinigung und neu Übersetzen durchaus mal wieder laufen kann. Nach einem Spannungsverlust kommt es wieder zu dem Blackout. Deshalb ist es schwer den Fehler an einer Änderung festzumachen, da selbst das Projekt aus einem alten Status (Datensicherung) Zicken macht.


----------



## KLM (15 Mai 2016)

Prüf doch mal, ob die Array-Grenzen in jedem Falle eingehalten werden. Und wenn Du den Fehler durch einen Reboot provozieren kannst, ist dass doch ideal. Mach einen Reboot mit RUN-Schalter auf Stopp, log dich mit der CODESYS ein und starte mit der CODESYS im Debugging modus.
Solltest Du so garnicht fündig werden, kannst Du auch die check.lib einbinden, die das Überschreiten der Array-Grenzen verhindert. Frist allerdings Performance, weshalb ich sie nur als Indikator für falsche Array-Grenzen einsetzen würde.


----------



## KLM (15 Mai 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du das Boot-Projekt aktualisiert hast und Dir nicht ein alter, fehlerhafter Projektstand dazwischen funkt.


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (24 Mai 2016)

Hallo jan100,

um die genaue Ursache für dieses Verhalten zu finden, solltest Du Dein Projekt als Archiv(Codesys/Datei ->Archiv/speichern versenden) an den Wago Support schicken support@wago.com
Hier können mehrere Ursachen vorliegen, die die Controller Firmware zum Absturz bringen(alle LED blinken rot/grün), wie Adresszugriff(Pointer etc)), DIV-Zero oder Arraygrenzen.
Es kann aber auch eine falsche Bibliothek die Ursache sein.


----------

